# Idle hands buy parts on line....



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm already bored to tears and looking at Ames/Parts Place/Performance Years web sites for more parts. I'm up to $1,600 for sheet metal alone to complete the GTO body. Also looking for a Plasma cutter, exhaust for the Camaro for when I do the engine swap, etc. If I gotta sit here for another week without getting to the shop, it's gonna get REALLY expensive......:lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That didn't take long. Just ordered $400 in parts for the Camaro from Summit. Doin' my part to keep the economy stimulated.....:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great post. You have me smiling. A few months back, my friend Bill dropped by for lunch. Had his AMES catalog with him. That lunch break cost $605....and I was brown bagging it!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You know you're just torturing yourself. Once those parts come, you're not going be able to put them on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You know you're just torturing yourself. Once those parts come, you're not going be able to put them on.


.....:rofl:.....I'm actually planning ahead. A lot of the guys in the Camaro Club have never really worked on a car and especially r&r'd an engine. I inherited a nice mild 355 a month ago so we are going to use my car as a "tech session" next month and let them help change out the engine/trans/exhaust. I'm hoping to get the trunk pan replaced then too so I don't have to worry about the fuel tank falling off on the road.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> ..... so I don't have to worry about the fuel tank falling off on the road.


I *HATE* it when that happens!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, it's still happening. I now am the new owner of an air filter and plug wires along with a pair of wheel opening/lower quarter patches and trunk drops. Thanks to GTOblade for the patch panels. 
My Camaro parts arrived today too. WOW, stainless exhaust shore is purdy !!! A few guys in my local club have never been involved in an engine swap and want to help get in the way in a couple weeks when I swap all this in. 




My FREE hat and window stickers.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That exhaust does look nice. :cheers


Got a Chevy BB here just waiting for a donor car myself.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Soooommmeeeebooodddyyyy stop me !!!!!! as Jim Carry said... I just bought a Hobart plasma cutter......:willy:
I better open a restoration shop to pay for all this stuff.....arty:

I completely forgot about another purchase I made last week. With all the fuss over my hand I haven't used it yet but I got a large vibratory tumbler from Eastwood on a 1 day sale for $100 off. I should go out to the shop and set that up !!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds like you're already well on your way...nice way to make some retirement income


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch

Any houses for sale in your hood?

I'm thinkin' you would make the perfect neighbor for a GTO owner. :cheers

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Mitch
> 
> Any houses for sale in your hood?
> 
> ...


Plenty of houses for sale, Rick. It's finding a job to pay for them that's scarce....
I'm a member of the local Camaro and Chevelle clubs as well as the GTO club. As I acquire more tools I seem to also acquire more "friends" I didn't know before....:lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Got my new plasma cutter. I thought the MiG was the coolest tool I ever had when I got it but this cutter is running neck and neck. I took it with to a Camaro buddies house today and we took it out of the box, plugged in the air and power and started cutting. I think I found my new spot weld cutter.  I can turn it down enough to make a pin sized piercing hole and with practice, I'm sure I can just cut around spot welds instead of drilling or grinding. We cut out a rotten piece of his floor and trimmed the replacement panel and it barely singed the paint next to the cut and was cool enough to touch almost immediately. This is going to make all the panel replacement on the GTO so much faster, easier and safer.....:cool I'll post some pics in the correct thread when I get to using it.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I *HATE* it when that happens!!


Don't worry it'll just drag, the hoses will hold it. lol.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

646904GTO said:


> Don't worry it'll just drag, the hoses will hold it. lol.


That's exactly what happened when the tank fell out of a 69 Camaro I had years ago. It happened in northern MN where my dad had a cabin. Not much around for service stations but luckily I was fairly close to a marine store. I put the tank in what was left of the trunk and then bought a bunch of hose to reach to the steel lines and drove it that way for a month until the left rear spring eye sent the rear seat up to the arm rest....:willy: It went to the big rust pile in the sky after that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like a pretty solid car compared to the gto you have now


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> sounds like a pretty solid car compared to the gto you have now


The Camaro is my driver. It came from the California coast so it still has salt water rust, just from the top down.... Rear window panel rusted thru and let water in the trunk. The center section is swiss cheese.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmmm...."Rust Pile in the Sky..." to the tune of "Ghost Riders in the Sky.." I like that!
And to think I thought I had it rough because I had to scrape the old asphalt mat off my floorboards when I put in new carpets!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hmmmm...."Rust Pile in the Sky..." to the tune of "Ghost Riders in the Sky.." I like that!
> And to think I thought I had it rough because I had to scrape the old asphalt mat off my floorboards when I put in new carpets!!!


That tune does lend itself to the rust pile verse very well....
As you have seen, up here we don't worry about scraping anything off the floorboards........we just replace the whole dang thang....:willy:


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm feeling it too, just got a radiator for my 67 from a friend (new) so I need to call performance years for a set of hoses. Good thing I live 5 miles away form them, and can save on shipping. Now I can add a couple things to my list. I keep looking at the drip under the car and thinking rear main seal, but I have to get in that mindset.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Rear Mainseal Mindset isn't easy to get into. I still haven't managed to!! The drips just a-keep-on-a-comin', though................


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's like an Old Harley or a good dog, it just marks it's territory every were it goes. 










...and if it stops leaking, you know it's low on oil!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

BillGTO said:


> I keep looking at the drip under the car and thinking rear main seal, but I have to get in that mindset.





geeteeohguy said:


> The Rear Mainseal Mindset isn't easy to get into. I still haven't managed to!! The drips just a-keep-on-a-comin', though................


I'm in the MINDSET of, replacing the cardboard this spring and trying that Bars Leak Rear Mainseal stuff...........:cool


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i could tell my 326 was low on oil when the main bearings would rattle while going around sharp curves. the first time i changed the oil i found the sending unit wire unplugged. i plugged it in and the light would stay on when it was idling. after a couple days i got under there and unplugged it again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> i could tell my 326 was low on oil when the main bearings would rattle while going around sharp curves. the first time i changed the oil i found the sending unit wire unplugged. i plugged it in and the light would stay on when it was idling. after a couple days i got under there and unplugged it again.


:lol::lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i could tell my 326 was low on oil when the main bearings would rattle while going around sharp curves. the first time i changed the oil i found the sending unit wire unplugged. i plugged it in and the light would stay on when it was idling. after a couple days i got under there and unplugged it again.


Back In the day, 90s, I bought a 68 Firebird with the same issue. Installed a gauge, 0 oil pressure at idle. Sold the car to a guy and told him, he drove it like that for 3 years and said he never had any problems with it, it still confuses me.


----------

